# dymatize elite v.s.ultimate nutrition pro star whey



## strong (Feb 19, 2009)

In my country this ones are the cheapest , which one do you think is beter?


----------



## fernalfers (Feb 19, 2009)

Never heard of either sorry


----------



## strong (Feb 20, 2009)

Is there someone who heard of this products?


----------



## nni (Feb 20, 2009)

heard of dymetize, never tried either though.


----------

